# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Tann's Defiance Safe Under my stairs. Keys?

## RichTee

Dear All,
Hello, I have a Tann's Defiance Safe under my stairs. I've kind of ignored it because I've no keys. But after looking behind it (4 years after I moved in) I've found some old newspapers (1957-1960) with a few safe robberies and mentioning the 'Jelly Gang' who raided a milk depo a few streets from where I live, as well as other areas of London. So my interest in this great hunk of metal has gone up again. The newspapers probably arn't related and just happen to be there, but it does seem a large safe for an East London terraced house.
Can anyone help me with history for this series of safe, how to get into it or even better, keys?

 

Both the pics are clickable for a better view. The number stamped on the safe is 8030. I have a nice lady at Gunnebo asking some of there older service people if they remember anything, but thought I'd try here too.

Anyone?

Thanks,
Richard

----------

